# Toshiba 2060CDS



## mikelmahoo (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satellite 2060CDS. 
Which version of freeBSD should I install?

    * 366 MHz AMD K6-2 processor
    * 32 MB SDRAM
    * 4 GB hard disk
    * CD-ROM and floppy devices built into the case
    * 12.1" 800x600 display
    * 2 MB video memory
    * Internal winmodem/linmodem


----------



## vermaden (Jan 23, 2010)

FreeBSD 8.0 will run there as everywhere else, installing FreeBSD 4.11 (last version without any SMP/MPSAFE work) will not make rocket of that laptop.

I would install there NetBSD 5.0.1 since it may be little more light then FreeBSD.


----------



## mikelmahoo (Jan 28, 2010)

I installed NetBSD. When i boot up it asks me for my login and password even though I only created a root password. What do I do?


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 28, 2010)

mikelmahoo said:
			
		

> I installed NetBSD. When i boot up it asks me for my login and password even though I only created a root password. What do I do?



Login as root with your root password, create a regular user account, learn to use su or sudo.


----------

